# Have to move quickly...



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you guys see anything on this fella?

Seen him advertised, at under 5400.. which is bizzare, as he looks good, and he's been to a first competition etc and got really high scores and health checks are absolutely fine..

Thanks!

Bild 2 aus Pferde: TOP Dressurnachwuchs von Jazz Rubin x Delphi


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

****

scratch that.

The internet said he was under 5400.

When in fact.

He's 30k.

I mean.. I have that in my back pocket... but uhm... well uhm... yeah no.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I was going to say... at 5400 I would snap him up lol


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Never trust the internet!


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Hahaha, I was gonna type in all caps 'get him now!' Lots of like about this horse, and a serious contender for dressage. Oh well!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I know :'(

You pay through the nose for an animal like that.. where can I find me a rich man ahahaha


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, price as advertised, LOL!!! My brother-in-law bought a 2010 Dodge Charger for $2500. The paper forgot a "0". Dealership had to honor the price


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL busy I don't think, somehow.. it would work like that as it was price on application but when I put in price it was under 5400... Shame eh!

Good on your brother in law though LOL

I went to a riding shop to get some winter riding boots, and they said they'd order my size in, so I put a down payment down and got a receipt for how much more i owuld have to pay.

Get there.. wrong boots.. but they're better... and more more expensive. So I wave my receipt and say well you've messed it up.. and I was about to say refund my downpayment when I get the boots for the same price as the others BAM BABY.

I was a happy girl ;D


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

busysmurf said:


> Hey, price as advertised, LOL!!! My brother-in-law bought a 2010 Dodge Charger for $2500. The paper forgot a "0". Dealership had to honor the price


Gah! I always have that happen to me in stores. Why can't it be for something like that!


----------

